# Introducing My New Trail Horse/Kid Horse (Pics)



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats - what a looker!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow He is very handsome 
What is his name 
congratulations


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> wow He is very handsome
> What is his name
> congratulations


I'm not sure yet! His coggins read "Amish Paint" as his name. I don't really understand that. He came from Kansas from an owner that reads "Ranch, JH". So I wonder if that means he came from a ranch name JH Ranch?

The girl was calling him "Chewy", but I don't think it fits him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Handsome looking boy, congratulations, I hope he works out well for you


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunning horse! I'll bet your daughter will be thrilled w/him-I know I would be & 14.2 is an ideal size for me-haha.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

What a looker!!! Wow! I think Chewy was the name of that Star Wars harry ape thing. Probably named him that for all is hair/mane!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> What a looker!!! Wow! I think Chewy was the name of that Star Wars harry ape thing. Probably named him that for all is hair/mane!


Haha!! You may be right! I swore I'd name my next horse Roux, but I don't know if that's fitting for him. 

I am still puzzled as to his breed.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous!! Isi t the photo or is he really that chunky? So cute! Congrats!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Oh he is gorgeous!! Isi t the photo or is he really that chunky? So cute! Congrats!


He is definitely not lacking in the grocery department. But it may also be the angle of the photo. I'll take some correct conformation pics today!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh my gawd; you have to be one of the best mothers ever!!! I'd probably faint if my mother brought me home such a good looking horse! 

He looks so cute and... well cuddly. Glad you found someone that fits you guys! Congrazts!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Oh my gawd; you have to be one of the best mothers ever!!! I'd probably faint if my mother brought me home such a good looking horse!
> 
> He looks so cute and... well cuddly. Glad you found someone that fits you guys! Congrazts!!


I immediately fell in love with him. When she walked him out and I saw that mane and those huge feet, I was both highly curious and smitten. My partner keeps calling him a mini Clydesdale. He is a SUPER quiet gelding. He did so well for me yesterday in the worst circumstance ever after being stalled for a month. When I let him loose before leaving he ran around our huge pasture for a good 30 minutes just doing happy laps.

I'm soooo excited about his potential!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I immediately fell in love with him. When she walked him out and I saw that mane and those huge feet, I was both highly curious and smitten. My partner keeps calling him a mini Clydesdale. He is a SUPER quiet gelding. He did so well for me yesterday in the worst circumstance ever after being stalled for a month. When I let him loose before leaving he ran around our huge pasture for a good 30 minutes just doing happy laps.
> 
> I'm soooo excited about his potential!


I bet he's going to be amazing, I love the sound of his personality! I hope you get a bunch of pictures on his first ride out


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! You know that once he is settled in horse & kiddo pictures are mandatory, right? :wink:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats! You know that once he is settled in horse & kiddo pictures are mandatory, right? :wink:


Of course! I need to buy her a child's saddle so she can actually sit correctly instead of riding in my huge barrel saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the name "Boxer". or "Hamish" (Scottish name)


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I immediately fell in love with him. When she walked him out and I saw that mane and those huge feet, I was both highly curious and smitten. My partner keeps calling him a mini Clydesdale. He is a SUPER quiet gelding. He did so well for me yesterday in the worst circumstance ever after being stalled for a month. When I let him loose before leaving he ran around our huge pasture for a good 30 minutes just doing happy laps.
> 
> I'm soooo excited about his potential!




More like-.after being turned to pasture eating extremely good hay for a couple months


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Janna said:


> More like-.after being turned to pasture eating extremely good hay for a couple months


Haha. I meant worst circumstances as in he came right off the trailer, had 3 new mares running circles around, had driven home almost an hour, etc. I thought he was stalled to help with his not wanting to be caught. 

I reread my post and realized that sounded wrong. I meant that he was definitely put to the test as far as temperament goes, and he passed with flying colors. =)


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol yeah, I was gunna say...xD he was rarely stuck in a stall. Hence the few missing patches of hair from being harassed by a 2 yr old.xD


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha. Is the two year old the cute little sorrel with the star that was in the pasture on the other side from the mare and foal? My partner liked that one and was curious about it.

We couldn't have made a worse environment for his first ride, but even under the ultimate test, he did SO well. I am very, very happy with him. 

It says a lot to pasture a horse for several months and for it to ride as well as he did. =D


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome!! I love a bay paint! Congrats!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah that little guy running around is 2.yrs.won't get much bigger I dont think.. He was verryy premature when he was born. Weighed only 40 pounds. I bought his mom, already bred and she got infected when with her prev. Owners, he belongs to my neighbors lol. 

That's cool he did good.. Last time id messed with him he was surrounded by a bunch of kids and doing pony rides.xD


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure if they came from the same place or not but they look similar and I got mine here in Kansas. Not from that farm though Mine is a foxtrotter/percheon cross and she has big feet too this is why I thought maybe the same original breeder? Anyway here is a pic of her. Does yours have a gait? then maybe. Sometimes I wish horses could tell us thier story.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe such a cute face


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

midnighttwilight said:


> Not sure if they came from the same place or not but they look similar and I got mine here in Kansas. Not from that farm though Mine is a foxtrotter/percheon cross and she has big feet too this is why I thought maybe the same original breeder? Anyway here is a pic of her. Does yours have a gait? then maybe. Sometimes I wish horses could tell us thier story.


They do look a lot alike! Here is the info I have on him from his coggins: The previous owner is from Independence, KS in Montgomery County. They used the Cherryvale Vet Clinic. Paul W. Cotterill DVM. The name reads Ranch, JH.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I will see about showing his pictures to the guy I got mine from. He sells a lot of horses and maybe he might remember him? If he is from that farm he origanally came from Harper Ks. Never know. I got mine from the breeder. Might take a while I don't see this guy often. Also don't mind my mares body condition she gave birth about 8 hours after that full body photo was taken. LOL


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Such a HANDSOME boy. I'm a sucker for paints .


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you! That is very nice of you to ask! I would love to find out more about where he came from and what he has done in his life. I love him dearly already. If his looks didn't win me over to begin with, his temperament has. 

I've never seen a horse with so much happiness that he just runs around the pasture neighing happily to the rest of the herd, tossing his head around and kicking his feet up. I love watching those big feet plodding around. =D

And thank you, PL! He is my first "true" paint and I am in love with his color. I especially love how his white splotch carries over into his mane!


----------

